# 

## kasyan_nastgo

- 18-  - . 
,

----------

?

----------


## Def

> ?

   !

----------


## Tail

-  ,

----------

> 

       ?     ?

----------


## Tail

> ?     ?

     -

----------


## saletell

?   -?

----------


## Alex_Tee_

?

----------


## saletell

,     ,       ,    ,     ,   ...      ?!!!

----------

> 

        "",   )    

> 18-

    )))))) **

----------

